
New court software is so awful it’s getting people wrongly arrested - us0r
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/12/court-software-glitches-result-in-erroneous-arrests-defense-lawyers-say/
======
hawkice
So close to not being a political story, except:

“Our criminal justice system is beset by racial and economic biases and
ongoing examples of wrongful convictions [...]". Since the software isn't
racist I think it's fair to say this has a political component. Flagged.

